# Permanent Residence



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Dear fellow forum members,

Just shy of 20 months since application I have finally been issued my Permanent Residence Permit. Still cannot believe the news, such a long wait, the news are almost bitter sweet.

Anyways, now looking forward to going through the motions of getting an ID book and my SA drivers license.

One happy Swede!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Yay!! Congrats! When I saw the title I was hoping you had good news!

Why is it almost bitter sweet?


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

2fargone said:


> Yay!! Congrats! When I saw the title I was hoping you had good news!
> 
> Why is it almost bitter sweet?


Thank you. It's just that I have been battling with this since arriving in SA 3 years ago and finally its all sorted. It's just a weird feeling that suddenly all this stress and pressure is off my back. So it's all good but still getting my head around it.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Saartjie said:


> Thank you. It's just that I have been battling with this since arriving in SA 3 years ago and finally its all sorted. It's just a weird feeling that suddenly all this stress and pressure is off my back. So it's all good but still getting my head around it.


The way you said bitter sweet it sounded like you were leaving South Africa, and you didn't need PR anymore. But, I understand now what you mean. You must have a nice celebration! No more Home Affairs!


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

2fargone said:


> The way you said bitter sweet it sounded like you were leaving South Africa, and you didn't need PR anymore. But, I understand now what you mean. You must have a nice celebration! No more Home Affairs!


I will celebrate for sure. At least I don't have to joint the immigration section for a while now but can go to the ID book section:clap2:


----------



## arripay (Mar 19, 2013)

Congratulations! You give me some hope... 23 months after applying!

Enjoy the ID book/driving licence experience!


----------



## samarmar (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh congratulations! I know how you are feeling. Its such a relief.


----------



## Jujube (Sep 12, 2011)

Congratulations! Oh wow, what a feeling it must be ;-)

Let us know how you doing with the next steps: certificate, ID book etc...

Enjoy!


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Jujube said:


> Congratulations! Oh wow, what a feeling it must be ;-)
> 
> Let us know how you doing with the next steps: certificate, ID book etc...
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks Jujube. Keeping fingers crossed that yours comes through soon! Will keep you posted with my new adventures with Home Affairs.

Now focusing on buying a house, looooong process of course but registration should be effected in September. 

One thing at a time and hopefully it will all fall into place:fingerscrossed:


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Congratulations!

Just bear in mind that you can apply and receive a driver's license without an ID book.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

LegalMan said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Just bear in mind that you can apply and receive a driver's license without an ID book.


Hi LegalMan

I was just at the Traffic Dept in Green Point last week, and there was a sign that said to get a driver's license one of the requirements was an ID book. I know this topic has been brought up before just going on what I saw when I was standing in line.


----------



## bokbabe (Nov 28, 2010)

Saartjie said:


> Dear fellow forum members,
> 
> Just shy of 20 months since application I have finally been issued my Permanent Residence Permit. Still cannot believe the news, such a long wait, the news are almost bitter sweet.
> 
> ...


Hi Saartjie

Congrats! Unfortunately though, your wait is not over, my husband applied for an ID last July and it still hasnt come through...the latest is that they have lost his permanent residence permit (or the copy thereof), it is a complete farce!

Hope yours goes through smoothly!

Bok


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

bokbabe said:


> Hi Saartjie
> 
> Congrats! Unfortunately though, your wait is not over, my husband applied for an ID last July and it still hasnt come through...the latest is that they have lost his permanent residence permit (or the copy thereof), it is a complete farce!
> 
> ...


I would never assume that anything is going to be quick or smooth when it comes to Home Affairs.

Still, a friend of mine got her 'foreign national' ID book in 3 months so there is always hope that one is the lucky one.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Someone was asking about Driver's Licences - here are the facts:

- One can apply for a South African driver’s license whilst on a temporary residency permit, but you would have to redo your driver’s test.

- Otherwise you can drive on your foreign license whilst you are on your temporary licence.


----------



## Jujube (Sep 12, 2011)

Some news from IMCOSA | 3rd Sept 2013:

"And just as applicants for permanent residence started to seriously run out of patience after waiting for results for 2, sometimes 3 or more years, a backlog-fighting unit has been established at Home Affairs' Head Office, which has the task of clearing 20 000 files by the end of the year. If successful, this should lead to a considerable relief."

News: Immigration S.A. - IMCOSA - Immigration and Consulting South Africa


----------



## benderc (Aug 18, 2013)

Congratulations, that is great news! What a relief it must be.


----------



## SadiK (Jan 10, 2013)

Saartjie said:


> Dear fellow forum members,
> 
> Just shy of 20 months since application I have finally been issued my Permanent Residence Permit. Still cannot believe the news, such a long wait, the news are almost bitter sweet.
> 
> ...


Hello Saartjie

Congratulations and hopefully by now you have your ID.
Quick question your PR certificate was in your surname or husbands surname?
Is there a problem with PR certificate being issued in my maiden surname and not marital surname? 
Oh and is your ID in your maiden surname or marital one

Thanks


----------



## ady1976 (Nov 18, 2008)

Congrats!!! I applied for my perm residence last July, does this mean i'm in for an extremely long wait??


----------



## tech001 (Jan 17, 2014)

i collected my PR a few days back, only to find out that my day of birth was wrong (11 instead of 18).
i) Does anyone know how i can go about to fix this?
ii) Can i go ahed and apply for the ID and then fix this later?


----------



## Jujube (Sep 12, 2011)

tech001, can I ask you when you applied & when you received the SMS stating that your PR was ready?

Tx


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You will wait long, yes, average is more than 12 months. However, as mentioned many times on this site, you can receive it much faster with a court order against Home Affairs on your regulatory 30 days have passed.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

SadiK said:


> Hello Saartjie
> 
> Congratulations and hopefully by now you have your ID.
> Quick question your PR certificate was in your surname or husbands surname?
> ...


Sorry for late response. My PR certificate was issued in my name (as it happens I have retained by maiden name and added my husband's name). Your certificate must match your passport so whatever is in your passport must be on your certificate.
No I have not applied for my ID yet. There was a typo on my certificate so I had to get it amended, unfortunately this means a new application which was submitted in August and I am still waiting for that one. I have the PR sticker in my passport though so not too bothered.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

tech001 said:


> i collected my PR a few days back, only to find out that my day of birth was wrong (11 instead of 18).
> i) Does anyone know how i can go about to fix this?
> ii) Can i go ahed and apply for the ID and then fix this later?


i) You must make an application for them to amend (I had to do this). I have now waited 5 months for them to finalise;
ii) No you cannot apply for your ID before you have sorted out. Your certificate must match your passport.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Saartjie - this happened to my friend as well - they changed her name on her ID!! So she's kinda screwed as she tries to get them to rectify it...


----------



## rubelbgdsa0 (Jul 23, 2011)

*i also got mine*

i also got mine on 7th jan 2014 after 4years. 

i went to apply for my non-citizen id and they took my certificate and send it to pta for verification. my question is now why they need to verify it now if the pr certificate come from pta already and how long does it takes.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Rubel they told my husband the same thing. He literally was handed the certificate, so he wanted to apply for the ID - and they told him they needed to take and verify the certificate they just handed him!! Who knows!!!


----------



## tech001 (Jan 17, 2014)

Jujube said:


> tech001, can I ask you when you applied & when you received the SMS stating that your PR was ready?
> 
> Tx


applied mid 2012
did not get the sms, just went to the office to check and i was told its available for collection.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

*Applying for ID book*



MissGlobal said:


> Rubel they told my husband the same thing. He literally was handed the certificate, so he wanted to apply for the ID - and they told him they needed to take and verify the certificate they just handed him!! Who knows!!!


Yes, this is the correct procedure. For safety reasons they have to do this. It is definitely not a great system though and I'm sure they could work out a better one.


----------



## Jujube (Sep 12, 2011)

tech001 said:


> applied mid 2012
> did not get the sms, just went to the office to check and i was told its available for collection.


Wow, intereting - so you just went to the office you applied into? Had you before contacted the call centre to find out about the progress of your application?


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

MissGlobal said:


> Saartjie - this happened to my friend as well - they changed her name on her ID!! So she's kinda screwed as she tries to get them to rectify it...


Well nothing surprises me anymore. Still, I have to get it rectified so that I can apply for my ID and my drivers... If it wasnt for those then I would not have bothered. As I think I have mentioned previously, my daughter's BC still states that her mother (me)'s country of birth is South Africa. Never bothered to change it as its too much effort.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Haha my friend has been contemplating just taking on the new identity LOL


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

MissGlobal said:


> Haha my friend has been contemplating just taking on the new identity LOL


Maybe I should take my daughter's BC and go to home affairs and ask for and ID book. They claim that I am South African so I am entitled to one, right


----------

